# La RAE cumple 300 años



## cbrena

Estimados foreros:

Hoy cumple 300 años la tan mencionada como denostada RAE. Podemos considerarla como un sempiterno miembro de este foro y que, además, no está incluida en el _Thanks... but no thanks.
_¿Podemos montar una fiesta de celebración? Todo sea por celebrar algo.


----------



## Calambur

Dame las coordenadas. Estoy viajando.


----------



## cbrena

Cal*a*mbur, mira a ver si puedes cambiar la bomba por unos fuegos artificiales. No volemos la fiesta antes de empezarla.


----------



## Calambur

¡No quiero, no quiero! y no me cambies el nombre.


----------



## cbrena

Pero mujer, esto es como las bodas de familia, aunque no se quiera hay que ir.


----------



## duvija

Ahijuna canejo y adentro!  Si no existiera una RAE, habría que inventarla. Y uno se hace adulto, cuando se puede reir de lo que hace mamá.


----------



## cbrena

Diga usted que sí. ¡Ahijuna y adentro! (Es que el canejo no lo considera oportuno la RAE).


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Diga usted que sí. ¡Ahijuna y adentro! (Es que el canejo no lo considera oportuno la RAE).



"Canejo" es palabra de rancia estirpe. (Si alguien tiene problemas con 'rancia', que lo busque en los hilos de la semana pasada...)


----------



## Colchonero

Tendrá sus deficiencias pero, oigan, una institución capaz de sobrevivir a presidentes como José María Pemán, al menos merece compasión.


----------



## romarsan

Qué quieres, con los años que tiene la pobre algún achaque tiene que tener, pero ahí está, dando guerra.


----------



## duvija

Me llegó ayer y sé que es largo, pero llegó tal y como, sin URL, así que copio y pego (si me dejan)


......LO DIJO RECIEN 
EN CONFERENCIA DE PRENSA:

A raíz de la solicitud de Uruguay a la RAE de eliminar la expresión “trabajar como negro” se han presentado innumerables reclamos por parte de las asociaciones que quieren hacer oír su voz en estas lides.

Enumeramos rápidamente algunos para que vayamos tomando conciencia y desde ya pongamos la firma a cada uno de ellos:

TRABAJO CHINO: 1300 millones de chinos han reclamado (pero la verdad no se les entendió)

COLORADO COMO TESTICULO DE CICLISTA: La asociación protectora del ciclismo (APDC) argumenta que hay varios deportes en los que los testiculos se ponen colorados y que ellos se sienten discriminados. Por su parte, los movimientos feministas reclaman que la expresión es machista y que ellas se sienten excluidas. Proponen “colorada como vulva de ciclista” o algo así.
El partido colorado ya hizo sentir su parecer aludiendo a que es notoriamente una maniobra nacionalista pre-elecciones.

CARGADO COMO BEDUNIO: Greenpeace expresó que el que carga es el camello y que el árabe la lleva de arriba.

AGACHATE QUE VIENEN LOS INDIOS: (con su corolario “levantate que ya pasaron”): La sociedad protectora de indios (SPDI) dice que la frase posee un contenido al menos peyorativo y que nada han tenido que ver estas comunidades con esta conducta del hombre eurodescendiente de andar haciendo sentadillas en tierras de pieles rojas.

SE AGRANDÓ COMO ALPARGATA DE BICHICOME: No es necesario aclarar lo de bichicome, pero lo interesante es que se sumaron ex obreros de ALPARGATAS para quejarse argumentando que ellos las hacían de buena calidad. (De paso piden que apuren con el reciclaje del edificio y preguntan cómo va el Plan Fénix)…

DURO COMO PI...DE PRESO: Se pide sea cambiada por “privado de libertad”.

LARGA COMO ESPERANZA DE POBRE: “Larga como esperanza de personas que viven en contextos deprimidos”.
Hay movilizaciones en barrios carenciados y asentamientos poblacionales irregulares.

MAS FACIL QUE LA TABLA DEL 1: Codicen explicó en conferencia de prensa que actualmente la tabla del 1 no se presenta tan fácil como se pensaba antes y que de hecho es uno de los temas de las pruebas PISA.

MAS P.... QUE LAS GALLINAS: Nuevamente Greenpeace que dice: la gallina será chota pero no puta y la APDM (asociación protectora de meretrices) que dijo a Subrayado “las putas.... seremos putas..... pero nunca gallinas” (¡flor de quilombo!)


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> ...una institución capaz de sobrevivir a presidentes como José María Pemán, al menos merece compasión.


Y a tipos como Arturo Pérez-Reverte...
Habría que encontrar a *Xiao*, que seguro se muere de ganas de felicitar a la homenajeada.


----------



## cbrena

Hoy, en una charla de café, en medio de unas conversaciones muy variadas: corrupción política, indignación, regalos hechos y recibidos por san Valentín, asteroides en los Urales... Se me ha ocurrido hacer el comentario: "Hace dos días la RAE cumplió 300 años". Silencio absoluto, miradas de desconcierto, como si esperaran un remate emocionante de la tal noticia. En fin, os podéis hacer una idea. Obtuve dos comentarios; el primero fue: "¿Y?", el segundo: "¿Siguen con el lema ese del detergente?"

Dos respuestas perfectas, resumen el sentir de la calle: que lo más famoso es su lema y que mientras no moleste...


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Hoy, en una charla de café, en medio de unas conversaciones muy variadas: corrupción política, indignación, regalos hechos y recibidos por san Valentín, asteroides en los Urales... Se me ha ocurrido hacer el comentario: "Hace dos días la RAE cumplió 300 años". Silencio absoluto, miradas de desconcierto, como si esperaran un remate emocionante de la tal noticia. En fin, os podéis hacer una idea. Obtuve dos comentarios; el primero fue: "¿Y?", el segundo: "¿Siguen con el lema ese del detergente?"
> 
> Dos respuestas perfectas, resumen el sentir de la calle: que lo más famoso es su lema y que mientras no moleste...



Lo curioso es que la gente supo lo que era la RAE...


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Lo curioso es que la gente supo lo que era la RAE...


Sí, porque hay muchos que ni pajolera idea tienen...
¿Cuántos empleados creen que podrá tener? Ha de ser un monstruo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Me llegó ayer y sé que es largo, pero llegó tal y como, sin URL, así que copio y pego (si me dejan)


Me hiciste llorar de risa, qué hijos de la madre, qué bueno que está.
 Juro que no invento lo que voy a contar (lo leí muy por arriba, andaba con poco tiempo, pero igual da para comentarlo): en la portada de Búsqueda de ayer jueves, leí que el *gobierno* quiere que del diccionario de uruguayismos se borre la expresión "más caro que un negro con pito y todo"). Seguro que vos que estás en los Chicagos no lo sabías. Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza es preguntarme si no tendrán algo más productivo para ocupar su tiempo. Sinceramente me gustaría estar viviendo en una cabaña en un bosque perdido en el medio de Canadá para no enterarme de nada. Estamos poniendo lo mejor de nosotros para no quedarnos atrás en la carrera regional por demostrar el mayor grado de ridiculez posible. Tenemos buenas chances de podio, creo yo.


----------



## Moritzchen

No quiero pecar de radical. Pero después de 300 años no sería conveniente (casi humano, diría yo) reemplazar a la junta y a los académicos?


----------



## duvija

Lo que no entiendo es ¿por qué en Uruguay creen que para eliminar cosas de racismo, la RAE es la organización encargada de eso?! Qué carajo puede/debe/quiere/tiene que hacer la RAE?


----------



## Colchonero

Moritzchen said:


> No quiero pecar de radical. Pero después de 300 años no sería conveniente (casi humano, diría yo) reemplazar a la junta y a los académicos?



Eres hombre muerto, Moritzchen. Yo que tú buscaría un agujero muy profundo para esconderme y que Pérez-Reverte no me encontrara.


----------



## romarsan

¡Qué dices! No hay peligro con Pérez Reverte, hombre afable y tolerante donde los haya.


----------



## duvija

Para preguntar más en serio. ¿Qué sustituiría a la RAE si esta muriera de muerte natural? Los diccionarios privados como en los eeuu ? (no digo que es mala idea, pero me da algo... Funcionar, funcionan)


----------



## Colchonero

Hablando en serio: la RAE (y supongo que las academias latinoamericanas también) ha patinado con frecuencia, especialmente cuando se trata de normativa y de la incorporación de términos nuevos.

Pero no todo lo que viene de la RAE es malo en sí mismo. Hay obras, diccionarios, corpus, ahora bases de datos, que son valiosas y cuyo mérito es incuestionable. Cierto que alguno de sus presidentes y no pocos de sus académicos son o han sido personas intelectualmente desdeñables, pero muchos son o han sido justo lo contrario. Pienso en Lázaro Carreter, por ejemplo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Colchonero said:


> ha patinado con frecuencia, especialmente cuando se trata de normativa y de la incorporación de términos nuevos.


Y de declarar que otros ya son poco usados, o que incluso están casi en completo desuso, cosa muy importante para los usuarios cuya lengua materna no es el español.
En cuanto al aporte que hace la academia de Uruguay al mantenimiento del diccionario en lo que respecta a los usos locales, entiendo que se lo podría calificar de lamentable. Me he aburrrido de ver términos que tienen tan alta frecuencia de uso en Argentina como aquí, pero que en el diccionario solo figuran como de uso en el país vecino. 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Yo soy aficionado de la RAE sin reservas.

Es lo que es; a veces salen tonterías, pero en general, el trabajo que hacen es genial. La Nueva gramática de la Lengua Española es una obra maestra y, en muchos aspectos, vanguardista. Por fin está claro que "ser" no es para cosas invariables y "estar" para cosas que cambian. Por fin está claro que el subjuntivo no tiene nada que ver con hipótesis ni con irrealidad como característica general. Por fin sabemos que se puede decir "Me molesta que lo hiciera". Por fin sabemos que el "se" en una construcción impersonal tiene rasgos de un sujeto (como siempre lo ha defendido María Moliner). Por fin sabemos que "no sé si venga" es normal y correcto en México y en otras partes de América Latina.

Y, como ya dijo Colchonero, ofrecen muchos recursos (¡en línea y gratis!) para los que tienen dudas lingüísticas (el DPD, el DRAE, el CREA, el CORDE, el NTLLE).

Si no existiera la RAE, ¿cómo se escribiría ahora? ¿truan, truán, truhan o truhán? Se puede o no se puede estar de acuerdo con la regla actual, pero la regla está y está clara para todo el mundo. Y eso es un detalle infinitesimal; hay enésimos otros ejemplos.

Todos tendríais que estar orgullosos de tener una institución de tal envergadura. 

He dicho.


----------



## Colchonero

Más que aficionado, Peter, pareces un hooligan.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Hay obras, diccionarios, corpus, ahora bases de datos, que son valiosas y cuyo mérito es incuestionable.


Me quedo con eso nada más. 

No comparto esto: 





> Todos tendríais que estar orgullosos de tener una institución de tal envergadura.


La lengua es un instrumento de dominación y a mí no me enorgullece que quieran pisarme la cabeza.

Antes (hace mucho) el diccionario me servía al menos para saber cuál era la grafía considerada correcta. Ahora ya ni eso, pues cambian de parecer a cada rato. 
Y no hablemos de la gramática, de las recomendaciones, etc. Para lo que sale de la cabeza de los beneméritos tengo el remedio.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Segundo round!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola:

La RAE no me molesta, es una base y bastante fiable como otra cualquiera.

La lengua es otra cosa. Voy a hacer un símil para los golosos.
La base de cualquier pastel es todo o parte de los ingrediente siguientes: harina, huevos, leche, materia grasa (mantequilla, aceite u otro), levadura (o no). Esto es la RAE. Con esto cualquier cocinero elaborará su pastel y le añadirá lo que les venga en gana, esto es el usuario de la lengua, sea autor reconocido, sea cualquiera de nosotros. Y es lo que hace que el pastel sea malo (en términos de palabra no aguantará el paso del tiempo y será olvidada en muy poco tiempo), bueno o excelente e incluso recomendable. ¿Recuerdan la primera vez que vieron chile o pimienta añadido al chocolate? 
Las dos categorías cohabitan y no veo por qué habría enfrentarlas. Además tengo la impresión (digo impresión, no tengo nada a mano para respaldar esta impresión) de que hace tiempo que la RAE no intentar imponer nada, se conforma con recopilar usos, eso sí, tarde y a menudo mal en nuestra sociedad de información inmediata. Quizá su problema y el malestar que provoca en muchos de nosotros radiquen en esto, que se empeñe en seguir pautas de otros siglos, es decir la edición en papel de su diccionario, edición que por fuerza está desfasada con la realidad. También quizá sea hora de que cambie su lema y se busque otro menos ambicioso.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## duvija

Trataré de no ser extremista. Sirve para algo, pero no sé muy bien para qué. Como base de datos, excelente. El hecho que tengamos que recurrir - por ser más útil -  al DPD en lugar del diccionario, preocupa un poco. 
Creo que trata de mantener las glorias pasadas y se le va la mano en prepotear, 'sugerir' y borrar demasiado (ésto último es un pecado de lesa estupidez). Todo lo que se escribió alguna vez en algún lugar, en español, tiene que seguir en el diccionario. Para eso está. 

Aquí mismo vemos lo diferentes que son nuestros 'españoles' (no, no digo que son siquiera 'dialectos', pero al menos son claras diferencias regionales) pero a veces la RAE se los pasa por las ...

Sugerir que tiene que desaparecer, es muy extremo. Hay que dar tiempo a buscar los sustitutos (como los diccionarios privados o vaya a saber qué). Tiene que dejar de ser tan hispanocentrista, o lleva las de perder. Ya hace tiempo que se terminaron las colonias, y cada vez tenemos menos vergüenza. Por otra parte, es bueno tener algo que mantenga nuestras diferencias siempre y cuando las respete.

No sé si todos leyeron un articulito que alguien mandó, la semana pasada, donde el autor analizaba la situación de la RAE con datos de este mismo WR foro.  El artículo ya fue revisado y hubo cambios, pero la intención sigue ahí. (Si logro acordarme del nombre del autor, lo mando, o le pido que entre él mismo al foro a explicar su tesis. Claro, me tengo que acordar de quién es...).


----------



## duvija

Para los que no leyeron esto, ahí va el enlace. Pero él ya avisó que cambió varias cosas, ta? Lo voy a invitar a este hilo.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Trataré de no ser extremista. Sirve para algo, pero no sé muy bien para qué. Como base de datos, excelente. El hecho que tengamos que recurrir - por ser más útil -  al DPD en lugar del diccionario, preocupa un poco.
> Creo que trata de mantener las glorias pasadas y se le va la mano en prepotear, 'sugerir' y borrar demasiado (ésto último es un pecado de lesa estupidez). Todo lo que se escribió alguna vez en algún lugar, en español, tiene que seguir en el diccionario. Para eso está.


 Poco realista eso, me temo. Por casualidad, existe un diccionario del neerlandés (mi lengua materna) con todas las palabras de 1500 hasta 1921. (puedes ver el artículo en Wikipedia aquí (está en inglés).

El diccionario de papel consta de 43 tomos, y cuenta con 50.000 páginas. Además publicaron 3 tomos más en 2001 con las nuevas palabras aparecidas entre 1921 y 2001.

Hay unos 20-30 millones de hablantes del neerlandés. Imaginaos qué sería para el español con sus 500 millones de hablantes.

EDIT:



duvija said:


> Para los que no leyeron esto, ahí va el enlace. Pero él ya avisó que cambió varias cosas, ta? Lo voy a invitar a este hilo.


Leí el artículo.

El autor tiene razón cuando dice que "el usuario promedio" intenta encontrar la respuesta a su duda por medio de internet antes de buscarlo en un diccionario o en una gramática. Si tiene suerte, acabará en WR. Si no tiene suerte, es posible que lea cualquier tontería. Además, preguntarlo en WR y recibir una respuesta adaptada a su caso particular es enésimas veces más fácil que ir a buscarlo personalmente y hacer el esfuerzo de pensar el problema.

También el autor menciona la NGLE y el DPD y se pregunta quién lee estas obras (y leyendo entre las reglas se puede deducir: poca gente) y por eso deduce que esas obras tienen menos importancia que los recursos en línea.  Lo que olvida es que muchos de nosotros que participamos en este foro, utilizamos esas obras para formular nuestra respuesta y corroborarla; y no sólo yo, sino también muchos foreros hablantes nativos. Entonces, en mi opinión, es un error decir que se "decentraliza" la RAE. Es posible que los que buscan respuestas ya no encuentren el camino a las obras de la RAE, pero los que ofrecen las respuestas sí la utilizan, lo que le otorga la misma autoridad que antes.

También es verdad que a veces no estamos de acuerdo con lo que encontramos en, por ejemplo, la NGLE o que la NGLE simplemente no debate la duda concreta. Entonces siempre es posible enviarle una pregunta a "español al día" y recibirás una respuesta adaptada a tu duda concreta.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> El diccionario de papel consta de 43 tomos, y cuenta con 50.000 páginas. Además publicaron 3 tomos más en 2001 con las nuevas palabras aparecidas entre 1921 y 2001.
> 
> Hay unos 20-30 millones de hablantes del neerlandés. Imaginaos qué sería para el español con sus 500 millones de hablantes.



Poce relevante ahora contar las páginas necesarias para un libro de papel (Y buena demostración del problema). A esta altura, tomaría un poco más de memoria en la computadora, pero eso es todo. No podemos pensar en diccionarios considerando solamente la tecnología ya pasada, ¿no?

Y si hay 500 millones hablando 'españoles' bastante distintos, qué? eliminar a los hablantes? dejar de lado las diferencias y ni siquiera incluirlas? No creo en ninguna de esas dos posibilidades... Y no veo otras, salvo agregar diccionarios totalmente locales. Ya se probó esto y no funciona.


----------



## Peterdg

Todo diccionario tiene sus objetivos. Si el objetivo es representar toda palabra que una vez haya existido, ¡bien! pero me temo que esto no es el objetivo del DRAE. También, todo diccionario de producción (no sé si es el término correcto en español) tiene sus límites: para que incluya una palabra es preciso que se utilice en un entorno bastante amplio y que no sea demasiado técnica. Por ejemplo, la palabra "télico" no está en el DRAE pero sí aparece en la NGLE.

Con eso no quiero decir que el DRAE sea un buen diccionario; en mi opinión es un monstruo.

Sólo hay que mirar, y eso sólo como anécdota ejemplar, la definición del verbo "nutrir".



> 1.tr. Aumentar la sustancia del cuerpo animal o vegetal por medio del alimento, reparando las partes que se van perdiendo en virtud de las acciones catabólicas.


Eso es para morirte de risa, ¿no? Y ni siquiera hablo de las definiciones circulares que existen en el DRAE.

No obstante, lo que quiero decir es que, incluso si fuera un buen diccionario, tendría sus límites. Simplemente no es posible incluir todo regionalismo, toda palabra anticuada y todo modismo en un diccionario de producción. Ya no sería manejable.


----------



## swift

No sé por qué este hilo me trajo a la memoria el prólogo del _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_.


----------



## Nanon

Duvi, el autor del artículo tiene que ser usuario de WR. O tendría que eliminar cookies. ¿Estamos seguros de que WR aparece en las primeras entradas? Tremendo regalo de cumpleaños para la RAE .


----------



## XiaoRoel

romarsan said:


> ¡Qué dices! No hay peligro con Pérez Reverte, hombre afable y tolerante donde los haya.


¿De eso nada! Que se lo pregunten a los pronombre personales fóricos, por sólo citar un caso. En general todas las páginas del diccionario (DRAE, DUE o cualquiera) tienen alguna cosilla que reclamarle.
_Viuat academia_!


----------

